# Films that make men cry....



## Knight Rider

...or at least get choked up.

I was watching Gran Torino again yesterday, and that really gets to me. One film I will never watch again, just in case :lol: is The Champ with John Voight.

What films make some of us double-hard-barstewards get chocked then?


----------



## Avanti

I spit on your grave - when she chops his nuts off in the bath
Crying Game - when the guy finally gets 'lucky' and is in for a shock


----------



## JenJen

Philadelphia
Bucket list 
Enteral sunshine of a spotless mind 
Notebook 
Ps i love you

They are my top films which I watch on purpose to have a good cry


----------



## tzotzo

abz001 said:


> Philadelphia
> Bucket list
> Enteral sunshine of a spotless mind
> Notebook
> Ps i love you
> 
> They are my top films which I watch on purpose to have a good cry


are you a man?

Free willy made me cry once.


----------



## JenJen

nope but nor am i sexist :lol:


----------



## Waxamomo

Marley and Me - Makes any dog lover cry like a baby


----------



## Knight Rider

abz001 said:


> nope but nor am i sexist :lol:


:lol: I wasn't being sexist with the title btw, just that girls blub at many films, just wondered what films get the blokes going.



Waxamomo said:


> Marley and Me - Makes any dog lover cry like a baby


Ah, you see, it's a film we have, we are dog lovers, and i've not watched it myself yet as I fear I may bawl :lol:


----------



## Waxamomo

Seriously, it's the best and worst film I have ever seen. It really is a great film, get it on but have the tissues ready


----------



## sfstu

killing fields gets me every time...

more recently, the wrestler with micky rourke and grand torino (very similar films in a way!)


----------



## Knight Rider

Waxamomo said:


> Seriously, it's the best and worst film I have ever seen. It really is a great film, get it on but have the tissues ready


Cheers, may have to watch this when the wife is asleep so she can't see me if I blub like a baby :lol:



sfstu said:


> killing fields gets me every time...
> 
> more recently, the wrestler with micky rourke and grand torino (very similar films in a way!)


I have the Wrestler to watch too. And glad to see that I'm not the only fella to get choked on Gran Torino. Bloody good film it was too. :thumb:


----------



## sfstu

i loved the wrestler as much as i did grand torino..:thumbretty similar kinda film in a way and altough sad kinda uplifting too?
(hope that doesn't sound too poncey,can't stand all those film critic rambles! i either like a film or i don't!!)
rgds stu


----------



## Glennroy

The green mile, the ending done me in other from that there isnt many other films.


----------



## J1ODY A

a film that makes a man cry - there is no such thing... grow some will ya! 

only film that had me almost in tears was Misery, think we all know the scene, the one where she smashes his ankles with a sledgehammer... OUCH!


----------



## ant_s

Well the majority of films I watch are comedy but P.S I love you, was a good film  , and I've watched Gran Torino a few times, can't say it's ever got me though.


----------



## id_doug

Gran Torino is good, but another Eastwood tear jerker is Million Dollar Baby. Would never admit in public, but that's as close as I will admit to welling up!!


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

BDazzler said:


> ...or at least get choked up.
> 
> I was watching Gran Torino again yesterday, and that really gets to me. One film I will never watch again, just in case :lol: is The Champ with John Voight.
> 
> What films make some of us double-hard-barstewards get chocked then?


"Wake up Champ".gotta agree with you on that film, still makes me well up to this day


----------



## Franzpan

Marley and Me


----------



## Guest

Schindlers List.
The boy in the striped pyjamas. 
Sixth Sense.
Saving Private Ryan, the cemetary scene. I've been there 3 times now and cry everytime without fail.


----------



## Autotec

Waxamomo said:


> Marley and Me - Makes any dog lover cry like a baby


I was blubbing like a baby at the end as I have two labs and two kids. And just know this will happen to us soon. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

Schindlers list
Saving Private Ryan
John Q 
The wrestler
Mr Hollands ****

:thumb:


----------



## NickP

The Green Mile
Million Dollar Baby
Saving Private Ryan
Gran Torino
Gladiator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo

The Fast And The Furious when Dom wrecked that Charger :'(

But seriously I have not cry'd because of a movie yet! I'm just not a crying type I guess. Last time I shed a tear was at my great grandmothers funeral and we are talking about a single tear down my cheek! And before that when My mom had a brain vein problem (don't know the name of it in english!) but those are the only 2 times I have cry'd since I was 16 and I am 23.


----------



## kempe

Ingo said:


> The Fast And The Furious when Dom wrecked that Charger :'(


was going to say the same thing :thumb:


----------



## Mick

Toy Story 3 

Not so much the film itself, but what it reminds me of


----------



## TelTel

The film that had me in tears is a film called WHO WILL LOVE MY CHILDREN, for some who may not have heard of it, it is based on a true story, here is a briefing of what the films about.

Lucile Fay is the caring mother of ten young children. She is the loving wife of a man almost crippled by arthritis. Stricken by a terminal illness, she only has a few months left to live. For the sake of the children she loves so much, she must make an agonising decision to give her children away. Inspired by true life events, "Who Will Love My Children" is a tribute to one woman's courage and strength. The story of a dying woman's undying love.

Can be found at http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001DWKITW/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/189-6880108-3952816


----------



## Colt Man

Not a film but did anyone watch "married single other" a year or so ago? 

Watched the whole series in one go but i think the second to last episode it was. I was a total mess, it just hit me hard for some reason.

And its been cancelled for a second series, i thought it was good.


----------



## mba

The start of Up is a little emotional, especially the first time i saw it 
+1 for Boy in the striped pyjamas

When i was younger Top Gun used to make me sad when Goose died


----------



## id_doug

mba said:


> The start of Up is a little emotional, especially the first time i saw it
> +1 for Boy in the striped pyjamas
> 
> When i was younger Top Gun used to make me sad when Goose died


Goose dying is a ruff bit, every time I watch it I hope he punches through the canopy ok!!.... He is still to do it, maybe one day.....


----------



## stevie_m

The Champ
UP (start of the movie)
Toy Story 3 (when Andy realizes he has grown up and Woody saying so long partner)


----------



## Flair

Hachi for me.


----------



## Leemack

Harry Brown


----------



## tom-coupe

marly and me. i read the book before the film came out and that got me all welling up just as you get the lump in your throat..... lol. armageddon for some reason gets me a bit a dear. ermmmmm .............


man thoughts huh sex and beer huh


----------



## Leemack

Oh another one i simply cannot watch again or my hard tattooed image will be gone 

Hatchi


----------



## uruk hai

Already been mentioned but I got a lump in the throat when I watched the Wrestler, very sad and a cracking performance by Micky Rourke.

The Champ, I were only a lad and it did make me cry.


----------



## The Cueball

mba said:


> The start of Up is a little emotional, especially the first time i saw it
> +1 for Boy in the striped pyjamas
> 
> When i was younger Top Gun used to make me sad when Goose died


Just watched UP tonight... the start was very sad 

I hate the boy in the striped pyjamas with a passion the film is a joke...

The casting is terrible, and it completely misses the whole point of the book imo, something that makes the book both amazingly funny and sad at the same time...

If you haven't done so already, please, please forget the film and buy the book...

:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear

Four Weddings And A Funeral

The funeral scene, when he reads W H Auden's poem "Funeral Blues"


----------



## Feeder

Valkyrie, yeah, it had Tom Cruise cast, but still an emotional viewing.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

I am yet to cry in a film.
But since being in a serious relationship, these last few years I've found myself to be a lot more emotional (or at least show emotion)- all because of my girlfriend lol.

The closest I have come has probably been The Green Mile. Love the film, it's one I can gladly watch again and again.

I watched Hatchi recently and found the story quite moving.


----------



## james_death

Original Transformers at Optimus Prime's death...:lol:

Well i did in my younger days...:lol:


----------



## bazves

The end of the Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Iain00

I'd say The Last Samurai, Saving Private Ryan and Marley and Me are the 3 that no matter how often I've seen them I still well up at the same points.


----------



## bjarvis2785

can't believe Man On Fire hasn't been mentioned yet! 

One of the best films of all time IMO with a truly great ending


----------



## BillyT

frequency only because i would love to tell my parents i love them and if that could happen it would be great.
Toy story 3 gets me too.
the green mile a choker.
The blindside


----------



## Flipsacoin

bazves said:


> The end of the Shawshank Redemption


+1

Brilliant film.


----------



## davies20

Flipsacoin said:


> +1
> 
> Brilliant film.


for a moment there i thought this wasnt going to get mentioned!!

The ending, and also when the old guy sits in the park waiting for his Bird to fly back & then hangs himself - truely tested my manlyness - i failed!!


----------



## SAL73R

Green mile gets me :'(


----------



## NickP

bjarvis2785 said:


> can't believe Man On Fire hasn't been mentioned yet!
> 
> One of the best films of all time IMO with a truly great ending


I watched this the other week - great film


----------



## Mark43

Schindlers List
Hotel Rwanda
Gladiator
Last Samurai
Color Purple
Man on Fire 
Beaches


----------



## S63

A perfect world


----------



## maestegman

Mr Holland's ****
Dead Poet's Society
Children of a Lesser God

PS I'm a former teacher so I suppose my short list is farily predictable.


----------



## sim L

The Wrestler
Toy Story 3
Saving Private Ryan, especially the last time because my best mate had just shipped out to Afghan.

Not a film but tv series The Shield got me a couple of times, the last episode of Season 5 had me tearing buckets and the very last episode ever also got me pretty close, that program also left my morale compass in tatters!


----------



## Knight Rider

Some good ones mentioned here.



Old Skool said:


> Oh another one i simply cannot watch again or my hard tattooed image will be gone
> 
> *Hatchi*


Been looking for this as it has been mentioned a couple of times, would this be "Hachi - A dogs Tale"? with Richard Gere?

If so, must get that , didnt even know there was a dog film such s this.

I read Fluke which I found quite sad.

Thanks


----------



## Andy_RX8

Hachi & Marley & Me.

True hard man test for dog lovers - i failed, lol!


----------



## DCR

If you dont well up at the start of "Up" then you are made of stone


----------



## DCR

Mark43 said:


> Gladiator


this

jesus, the end of the film is a tear jerker


----------



## Bungleaio

Into the wild is quite moving at the end.


----------



## Swiftysport

theres a few films that have tested me but one of my favourite films and the most tear jerking is philadelphia when hanks is saying bye to his family in hospital god i was a mess lol!

marley and me is a bad one aswell if your a dog lover


----------



## Flair

Knight Rider said:


> Some good ones mentioned here.
> 
> Been looking for this as it has been mentioned a couple of times, would this be "Hachi - A dogs Tale"? with Richard Gere?
> 
> If so, must get that , didnt even know there was a dog film such s this.
> 
> Thanks


That's the one, great film makes it worse when you own an akita too :lol:


----------



## Gruffs

UP - I'm not made of stone and I've been told my fiancee is going to die (old relationship - she didn't). I watch it because it reminds me of how that felt and gives me my perspective back.

If you don't burst into tears at teh end of Schindler's List along with Oscar you have no humanity and need therapy.


----------



## uruk hai

Gruffs said:


> If you don't burst into tears at teh end of Schindler's List along with Oscar you have no humanity and need therapy.


Bit harsh, I didn't cry !

Watched Soul men recently and although the film wasn't sad the fact that Bernie Mac and Isaac Hayes are both gone sort of made it sad, cracking film though and very funny.


----------



## Davy

The notebook! I was like a big girl lol.


----------



## eddie bullit

abz001 said:


> nope but nor am i sexist :lol:


clues in the title :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

Can we just clarify one thing, 'Up' is a cartoon... right?! Designed for children... about an old man with a house that he ties lots of balloons & flies it off somewhere?! And it made men cry?!

No one going to mention Titanic... as you sound like a bunch of women!


----------



## Reds

Hachi had me blubbing like a baby...and I'm allergic to dogs!

Saving Private Ryan; The "Have I been a good man?" line broke the dam.

The Wrestler nearly drew a tear. 

Gran Torino was a definate "Is it me or is it smokey in here?" moment

I watched Up in the cinema. There was a big body builder type sat in the seat next to me. When the sad bit came up, I filled up and I glanced to my left and sure enough, matey was doing the same. This heart-warming moment of shared manly emotion was slightly ruined by his daughter saying "God Dad, man up will you!"


----------



## Buck

There's a few great films that catch my emotions: -

Elephant Man with Anthony Hopkins and John Hurt although the book is better
Schindler's List - the ending of the actors with those that they portayed in the film gets me
Green Mile - Michael Clark Duncan as John Coffey and Tom Hanks - wow
Dead Poet's Society - "Captain, My Captain"
Rain Man
Band of Brothers - Not strictly a film but has many scenes that catch you out, particularly as they are dramatised events from real life

Oh and as a a child ET got me blubbing........


----------



## Colt Man

p.s i love you
a walk to remember
notebook

al forced to watch by the missus but im glad i did in the end. had a good old roor (yorkshire word for cry) at those


----------



## [email protected]

Top Gun - where Goose dies, gets me every time 
As has been said, Marley and Me, us owning a mad yellow lab I can relate
Philadelphia
Not a film, but the closing scenes of 24 season 7, no more Jack!


----------



## Serious

Not so much sad films for me but happy endings,

Like when Will Smith gets the job at the end of The Pursuite of Happeness.


----------



## charger17

Field of Dreams
'Hey dad, you wanna have a catch?'


----------



## Grommit

Like most of the guys in here im a big puff when it comes to films and heres ones off the top of my head

Top Gun - when mother Goose dies
Shawshank Redemption - the beach Scene
Patch Adams - All of it
Seven Pounds - When Will Smith is rippin the **** out of Blind Woody and then when will is pan breed
Mask - the one with cher in it
Dead Man Walking

In fact I could greet the now thinking about these haha


----------



## hammers

Been said a few times but Marley and Me had me blubbing like a little girl. It was so sad that I wish I'd never watched it to be honest.

Just for everyone's info, there are only 3 times when a man is allowed to cry.

1. At the national anthem
2. When your football team wins the cup
3. When a dog dies trying to save it's owner.


----------



## The Cueball

J1ODY A said:


> Can we just clarify one thing, 'Up' is a cartoon... right?! Designed for children... about an old man with a house that he ties lots of balloons & flies it off somewhere?! And it made men cry?!
> 
> No one going to mention Titanic... as you sound like a bunch of women!


It's at the start of it when it goes from childish hopes and dreams to real life coming in and wrecking them, then you find out you are too old to do anything about them and your long term wife dies and leaves you all alone...

You emotionally stunted git....


----------



## kod81

Hot Shot make me cry... from laughing


----------



## DampDog

Marley & Me, has been in my pile of "to watch" DVD's for months, just know I'll blub..

I blubbed at "Eight below" and that's a Disney Film. It's just dogs... Watched 'The hills have eyes 2' which is just a mindless horror up to the point where an alsatian got killed so had to turn it off.. 

Hotel Rwanda
The pianist
Million Dollar Baby
American History-X
One flew over the Cukoo's nest

I is just a big softy...:wave:


----------



## Leemack

I would challenge most men to watch "Hachi" (Yes with Richard Gere) and not blub.

I think as it is a true story makes it worse


----------



## David-R

if you haven't already been to see the "Senna" film, I highly recommend you take some kleenex....so emotional at times lol


----------



## Alex_225

I must admit no movie has ever made me cry, well not in the last 20 odd years! haha

But 'Dead Man's Shoes' was one of the most powerful and tragic movies I've seen.


----------



## lil-pinki

Free willy is definitely a tear quencher!!


----------



## ant_s

Lol these definately a good list of films that get us men blubbering lol. Can't say I want to watch Marley and me now though after this thread, it looked a good film but doesn't sound a nice ending.

The films that get me are the ones about realationships though tbh, like P.s I love you (watching it with the gf, and she didn't eben flinch over it lol), it's ever since i've been with my gf - damn her lol.


----------



## DampDog

Showshine said:


> I would challenge most men to watch "Hachi" (Yes with Richard Gere) and not blub.
> 
> I think as it is a true story makes it worse


Oh eck another one to add to the list... I can feel myself wellin up.. 

Now I've never seen this one but I'm told its a nice little film.. Duma






Of course I do like "bloke" films too.. like Alien, Shaun of the dead, The God Father, etc...


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

David-R said:


> if you haven't already been to see the "Senna" film, I highly recommend you take some kleenex....so emotional at times lol


You ****! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## brucie

Not seen this film mentioned yet, but a certain scene in I Am Legend when Will Smith has to deal with his only companion in the whole world got to me. I think him singing 'their' song while doing it made it even more emotional


----------



## Mini 360

Senna....was on the edge like!


----------



## roscopervis

TelTel said:


> The film that had me in tears is a film called WHO WILL LOVE MY CHILDREN, for some who may not have heard of it, it is based on a true story, here is a briefing of what the films about.
> 
> Lucile Fay is the caring mother of ten young children. She is the loving wife of a man almost crippled by arthritis. Stricken by a terminal illness, she only has a few months left to live. For the sake of the children she loves so much, she must make an agonising decision to give her children away. Inspired by true life events, "Who Will Love My Children" is a tribute to one woman's courage and strength. The story of a dying woman's undying love.
> 
> Can be found at http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001DWKITW/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/189-6880108-3952816


THIS! Saddest film I have ever seen. The Champ also makes me blub like a baby.


----------



## hotwaxxx

Not a film but almost shed a few tears at the end of a documentary on ESPN Classic the other day.

30 for 30 Marcus Dupree - _The Best that Never Was_

It's about an American Football player who was on his way to greatness but circumstances stopped it happening and now he's a truck driver.

I hate American Football with a passion but I was hooked after 5 minutes and the documentary lasted just over 2hrs 30mins and I was mesmerized. One of the best things I've ever watched.


----------



## Trip tdi

Lion king for me, i swear on that, really makes me cry.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Mini 360 said:


> Senna....was on the edge like!


Yup,agree with that one!


----------



## herbiedacious

'Er indoors rates her chick flicks by the number of tissues she gets through. Funnily enough l use an identical system for the sort of films l watch when she's out


----------



## sammatty

I am Legend, where he kills his own dog. I had forgotten about him sinning to the dog too!

The end of the Band of Brothers mini-series where Richard Winters is talking about him knowing a lot of heroes in the war.


----------



## R7KY D

It's not a man flick but who will love my children will make everyone choke back the tears 

I dare you to watch it


----------



## Kriminal

Brokeback Mountain ! Brought tears to my eyes having to sit through that :wall:


----------



## CliveP

Waxamomo said:


> Marley and Me - Makes any dog lover cry like a baby


Hi, I refuse to watch it for that reason - my misses read the book on holiday and she was laughing out loud then crying at the end! And we have two labs!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## herbiedacious

Not a film .but l bawled my eyes out when Roy died on American Hot Rod.


----------



## Lloyd71

Up - The usual bit at the start.
The Green Mile - The usual bit at the end.
Big Fish - When his dad is dying and he finally gives in to telling the funny stories to make sure his dad dies a happy man because he realises how much he will miss him. The funeral scene that follows is brilliantly executed.
The Invention of Lying - How the hell can a comedian do this so perfectly?





Click - Another comedy, I was merrily laughing along when it smacked into me with a big chunk of sad. What got me? When he was dying in the road and he pulled out the note that his ex wife wrote him on their first date.


----------



## apmaman

The great escape, because its on every bloody year and I cry because it always gets put on and I have to watch it.


----------



## PG Monkey

Toy Story 3 (glad I'm not the only one)


----------

